

Google Helps Seized BitTorrent Site to Regain Lost Traffic - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/google-helps-seized-bittorrent-site-to-regain-lost-traffic-101231/

======
arn
So very interesting is that he still had Google control panel control of
Torrent-finder.com even after it had been seized, so he could redirect
searches to .info.

This could be an actual issue. What if instead of getting his .com seized, he
had sold it. He could then redirect search traffic to another domain even
after he doesn't have control over it.

I guess something to think about when you obtain a new domain, make sure you
establish control via google's webmaster control panel.

